# Delay Bottling?



## Dugger (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a Brew House beer kit going and it is due for bottling ( day 20+/-) and I don't have time to bottle it right now (going away on a fishing trip) - can I leave it in the carboy for an extra week? It is clear and ready to prime/bottle but in a cool, dark place now.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm certainly no expert (having only done a handful of these kits) but I have read from others that some brewers actually recommend leaving everything in the primary for a month (assuming a proper seal). So I think you'll be fine.

I've got one Brewhouse kit currently in the 2nd that has been in there since May 10. I'm not sure why but its been a super slow ferment but otherwise it looks and smells fine.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks,Wino - this is only my 2nd one of these so I'm a newbie at it. 
Gonna be a big night out there tonight - Go Canuks, Go!!


----------



## WinoOutWest (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes - its a really big deal out here right now. The excitement is palpable. Got my BrewHouse Pilsner chilling in the fridge. I'm ready!  

Is there much enthusiasm/excitement for the Canucks out your way? Our local papers keep wanting to debate whether or not we are "Canada's Team" yet?


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2011)

If you have racked it at least once wait.
Waiting will clear your beer. 
Do not bottle from fermentor when sediment is there. Rack into a bottling bucket.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 1, 2011)

Tom - yes it's been racked to carboy and is clearing nicely - thanks.

Wino - yes, there's lots of excitement out this way too, but I would say it's split pretty evenly between Vancouver and Boston. Nova Scotia has a large Bruins/Red Socks following since they are geographically close and also because of the assistance from Boston after the Halifax explosion. In our house I am rooting for the Canucks; my nephew likes the Bruins; my wife wishes it was all over!! You can bet that upper Canada will never recognize Vancouver as Canada's team!
Enjoy - games just starting so I'm out of here, with a stop at the fridge.


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2011)

Dugger said:


> Tom - yes it's been racked to carboy and is clearing nicely - thanks.
> 
> Wino - yes, there's lots of excitement out this way too, but I would say it's split pretty evenly between Vancouver and Boston. Nova Scotia has a large Bruins/Red Socks following since they are geographically close and also because of the assistance from Boston after the Halifax explosion. In our house I am rooting for the Canucks; my nephew likes the Bruins; my wife wishes it was all over!! You can bet that upper Canada will never recognize Vancouver as Canada's team!
> Enjoy - games just starting so I'm out of here, with a stop at the fridge.



ck out "fermenting" below and see what BEER is fermenting


----------



## Dugger (Jun 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> ck out "fermenting" below and see what BEER is fermenting



Wow, 40 gal of beer I haven't even heard of, let alone sampled! Guess you enjoy your beer!!
I don't drink a lot of beer, a kit batch will do me probably a year, with the odd 6/8 pack from the liquor store. Someday, maybe I'll get into beer from scratch.
Cheers.


----------

